# Simethicone/GasX?



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

My dog, Ruby, has had the WORST gas this week. I haven't changed her food, and I don't think she has gotten into anything she shouldn't have. Has anyone given simethicone/GasX to their dogs? I have some infant drops, which state that 2 year olds should get .3 ml. Since most two year olds weigh considerably less than Ruby's 88 pounds, I wonder what dose I should give her? I started out low tonight, and gave her the 2 year old dose. So far it seems to have worked pretty well. Do any of you ever give your dog anti-gas treatments? Ruby could clear a room in seconds flat tonight if I didn't do something!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I would hesitate in giving OTC remedies without a vets okay... I think you should find out what's causing the problem first. One of the causes of flatulence is taking in air when gulping food, does your dog do that? What are you feeding, maybe an ingredient in the food is not agreeing with her. 

Here's a link check out the causes and treatments maybe it will be helpful.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/flatulence-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Good luck.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Scintilady,

Try adding some Probiotics to her diet. The easiest way is to add a tablespoon of unsweetened plain yogurt to their food each day. It's good for their gastrointestinal health, and it will certainly not cause any harm. Just be aware of the expiration date on the container. Another way is to add a supplement form. One of the best on the market is "Probiotic Pearls" 

More on the Pearls here: http://healthyskinshop.com/prpe30ct.html


----------



## Absolutediamond (Mar 4, 2008)

scintillady said:


> My dog, Ruby, has had the WORST gas this week. I haven't changed her food, and I don't think she has gotten into anything she shouldn't have. Has anyone given simethicone/GasX to their dogs? I have some infant drops, which state that 2 year olds should get .3 ml. Since most two year olds weigh considerably less than Ruby's 88 pounds, I wonder what dose I should give her? I started out low tonight, and gave her the 2 year old dose. So far it seems to have worked pretty well. Do any of you ever give your dog anti-gas treatments? Ruby could clear a room in seconds flat tonight if I didn't do something!


Like someone else already stated ALWAYS check with your vet. Some HUMAN OTC products can be very harmful to dogs ie tylenol. Does she seem uncomfortable or just stinky? I too have a dog that could (and does) clear rooms. Ive never noticed any signs of discomfort such as loose stools etc. Try the yogurt trick!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Simethicone is just fine; check with your vet for dosage. I always live in fear of bloat, so keep simethicone on hand at all times, in the hope it can buy me time until we get to the vet. 

Plain, live culture yogurt works well. I give my dogs a tablespoon or two nearly every day.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My vet told me it was okay to give my dog pepcid-ac if needed. Additionally, if you have a large breed dog prone to bloat it is a good idea to keep gas-x/smethicone on hand as it can help slow the bloat process----buy some time to get the dog to the vet/emergency clinic


----------

